# Accidentally Marked Behaviors



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

For those of you that use marker training... what are the most interesting or odd behaviors you have marked on accident? Did you continue to use the behaviors because it was something different or fun or did you try your damndest to elliminate it? Did you reward because you had marked, or tried to move to something else in an attempt to prevent the dog repeating the oops?

My AB will sneeze occassionally when I am asking him to bark/speak or growl. I marked it on accident when he was a pup.

He will also punch me with his muzzle when asked to front... he came in fast and hard and really slammed into me with his muzzle and I had my finger on the clicker and his hit caused me to involuntarily mark and drop the ball at the same time. This one hurts and he unfortunately enjoys it LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sarah is doing the formal OB on Jesea so that she can see if she wants a Mal or not, and she is doing GREAT!!! She did call me laughing saying that in two sessions of having Jesea run through the tunnel she taught her to go halfway and then platz....she said "I don't know what I did, but she is doing it really well" LOL 

With Jesea you have to be really good on timing or she picks up ANYTHING.....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I marked and encouraged a 'sit pretty' - beg?? behaviour with Ronan when he first offered it. At training sometimes if he's really spun (most of the time) he sits and then bounces up to beg position trying to figure out what I want. No application to schutzhund, but seems to impresses my pet dog friends and people at petsmart. :smile:


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We were working on speak/giblaut with our two dogs that are training for Schutzhund. They speak, we mark & treat with summer sausage or cooked chicken. 

The rescue we took in (Ritter) offered a "sit up & beg like a ferret" just as I marked one of the other dogs for speaking. Ritter has this as his main "trick" now when there is a hgih value reward. He's an incredibly quick learner.

It's horribly annoying to see a Rottie sit up & beg. Thank goodness we don't plan any bite sports with him. I can just see him sitting up and begging for the sleeve! 

Linda


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL good ones. Cuda doesn't sit up/beg, he will just raise up on his hind legs or bounce straight upwards. 

I have not attempted to make these actual commands/behaviors but I probably could. I taught Cuda to tilt his head and "look cute" when I was bored one day.

Jager loves to punch and paw at things so I am sure one of these times I'm going to end up marking when he does it during OB and I will have to turn it into a trick simply because he loves it so much. He's nailed me a few times, has a nasty right hook.

Carol, I would like to know how she taught a down in the tunnel lol


----------



## Ashley Allstun (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been shaping the retrieve with one of my dogs and at some point she had laid down (dumbell still in mouth), and I clicked. Now she thinks that she needs to go get the dumbell, bring it back, and lay down. :-s I think I've gotten her almost out of it, though. I've started throwing her treats to keep her moving, so she has mostly stopped offering the down. Yay!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> \
> Carol, I would like to know how she taught a down in the tunnel lol


I hope she sees this and responds.....but, if I remember correctly, I don't think she knows what she did....she was busy laughing hard because Jesea first thought the huge tunnel was to drag around the building....LOL


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh yeah that's what Cuda thought the first time he saw an agility tunnel and the chute. I was almost in big trouble when picked up one of the little JRT sized PVC hurdles and started tossing it around. He also likes to dump his 10 gal water bucket and run around with it on his head or holding it in his mouth so that it blocks his vision. Weird dog.

My previous AB, I taught him all sorts of tricks. I accidentally marked a sneeze with him also but I turned it into trick where he would sneeze and go get a tissue LOL Don't let me near a dog when I'm bored and in a wheelchair or snowed in.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Yeah in my first attempt to teach tracking I was doing decent until the articles came and somehow I taught my dog that food on the track meant to lie down on the track and therefore he began to crawl down the track PURE GENIUS!!! :-\"


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh was that with Icon? Cuda is a crawler. He likes to belly slide in the mud. I can only imagine that I will do next as I train more things for Mondio.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Yeah that was with Icon, and he is not typically a "crawler" definitely created by me lol, I know better now, that wont happen again but Im sure Ill screw something up lol.......... the fun part was fixing all my mistakes and I actually mean that. I made ALOT with him, but he always seemed an easy to fix.

t


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

I went to a Terri Arnold seminar with my first Bouvier. We were marking the eye contact for the watch command and then spitting pieces of hot dog. Yeah...my dog couldn't catch anything. 
The hot dog would bounce off of his head and hit the floor. Within a few tries, at the watch command, he dropped to a down to get the hot dog off of the floor. I thought it was awfully funny but Terri didn't! 


Carolyn


----------

